# ►►► [CAREER] Which Job is better ? JOB after MBA vs IBPS/SBI banking JOB ? Help me to choose.



## kool (Mar 18, 2013)

Guys,

I’m so confused. Most of u are working in PVT company or Govt. company. 

My education background:
_10th = 2004
12th = 2006 (PCM)
2006-2009 = failed in BTECH, so left it. 
2010-2013 = BBA from SMU distance learning._ So, now I’ve last SEM exam going to be held in July 2013.

I’ve given CAT/CMAT/XAT for MBA but not scored good marks. its 40 percentile.  But still I’m getting so many calls for GD/PI/ Admission from these college *(i.e: NDIM, JAIPURIYA, EMPI, IILM, ACCURATE, JIMS etc)*. College are ready to accept my score card, and fees of these colleges is *Rs.5-7lakh for 2 year PGDM course*. They are giving assurance of 100% placement after 2 year with average package of Rs.4-5lakh PA.

_But my friends who are working in govt. sector are saying _PVT. jobs are not good, after investing such huge money and wasting 2 year can give u Rs. 4-5lakh job is not a good deal. evil So *they are suggesting me to work hard for SSC/ IBPS/ SBI bank PO job,* as they can give u avg. amount of package but with extra DA & allowances and peace of mind with safe & secure for future. And in PVT . job i’ve to work like servant with tension/pressure on mind. sad They are also saying if u get admission in reputed A++ college like IIM, IIFT, MDI, IMT then u can go for study, else don’t take admission in such college (i.e: NDIM, JAIPURIYA, EMPI, IILM, ACCURATE, JIMS etc)

on the other side my friends who are studying in MBA college and also those who are working in infosys (placed after Btech) saying PVT. job can give u more money in future and can get chance to work in foreign country in future etc, but they are not sure that after 2 year what will happen about placement in college/ company.

So guys, whats ur view regarding this ? Should i go for MBA college or give 1 year more to preparation for SSC, BANK exam for 2014 ? I’m feeling 6-7 lakh fee is very expensive with no surety of jobs. 

I need your help. Colleges admission dates are running out *last date to apply in these colleges is 30th March-30th April*. I’m confused after knowing confusing suggestion by my friends.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2013)

First of all I'll be not so _linient_ in replying, a bit harsh, so don't mind it. 

40% in CMAT is too low mate. Going by it, I'm really sure you'll have a tough time qualifying "SSC/ IBPS/ SBI bank PO". Plus, I'm guessing you'd be on the verge of maximum age bar for most of these exams. (25-27). Also, IBPS, from next year has done throughout 60. It's the most easy _general exam_ at least what I feel. SBI is very tough, and so the SSC (hope you have seen the cut offs). But still, these exams can be cracked by regular hardwork, brilliancy is not much important.

First thing, don't even think about these colleges. They are pure crap.Anything below 99-98% in CMAT/MAT, and 85-80% in CAT is not worthy to opt, if you really want to secure your future _on the basis of college_. 

Second, try for public sector opportunities as much as possible, because pvt sector won't be easy on your seeing your academic record and huge gap.

Third, don't get frustrated. Your require confidence now, and believe in yourself.


----------



## kool (Mar 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> First of all I'll be not so _linient_ in replying, a bit harsh, so don't mind it.
> 
> 40% in CMAT is too low mate. Going by it, I'm really sure you'll have a tough time qualifying "SSC/ IBPS/ SBI bank PO". Plus, I'm guessing you'd be on the verge of maximum age bar for most of these exams. (25-27). Also, IBPS, from next year has done throughout 60. It's the most easy _general exam_ at least what I feel. SBI is very tough, and so the SSC (hope you have seen the cut offs). But still, these exams can be cracked by regular hardwork, brilliancy is not much important.
> 
> ...




thanks for the reply


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

go for these exams of government companies. prepare and join some coaching institute , they charge very nominal rate , unlike the JEE/AIEEE/CAT ones  . 
some great opportunities in the near future in government sector. you shall go for it. and don't be bothered about your gaps ...if u want more info ..message me..


----------



## kool (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks !! m working hard this time for SSC/SBI PO .


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 8, 2013)

You wont get a 5 lakh package after your MBA from these colleges. They are all telling BS to you. If you cant get in top20 colleges in india for MBA then your MBA aint worth any thing.
My friend after spending some 7lakh for mba got a cool 2lakh package during placement.


----------



## kool (Oct 8, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> You wont get a 5 lakh package after your MBA from these colleges. They are all telling BS to you. If you cant get in top20 colleges in india for MBA then your MBA aint worth any thing.
> My friend after spending some 7lakh for mba got a cool 2lakh package during placement.



What is BS ????


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 8, 2013)

BS-Bull Sh*t


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 8, 2013)

@op let me tell you the real story behind this 100% job guranteed scheame. 

You pay 5lacs+ to study then they provide job in the management operated companies (which are worthless to work for cause salary is a big joke here) then they fire you showing reasons like job cuts etc .
So technicaly they are providing job.

Please stay away from these colleges they just want your money.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I'd add my two cents.

I had a really difficult time due to some circumstances. I couldn't really get what I wanted. The system is such that once you slacken a bit you're done. Especially after school. This is a race. More like an intense sprint-like marathon. You have to take in the competition factor. In other words, you have to beat others to get the job.

Private or Public doesn't matter if you just want a good job but there will always be two camps.

The private sector is good in that you get what you deserve. If you can show results then you're a hot hire. As far as other goodies are concerned that public jobs get you, then you do get some perks from certain companies such as health benefit, transportation facility, insurance coverage, no frequent transfers, no risk of being scrutinized by the public for day-to-day activities, no political pressure, no caste based or cadre based partiality(but nothing after retirement). The best reason to join the private sector is the pay. Salaries are really high for the able candidate. The only downside, if you can really call it that, being that you have no guarantee what's going to happen to you. Doesn't matter even if you're a high-up. It's all about profits but its not that bad as people make it sound. As long as you have the skills that have a market you're in.

Public jobs are another great option if you're the type to enjoy perks. There are a lot of benefits to getting such a job. The number one reason is obviously security. No matter what happens(except some scam) you will rarely lose your job. I'd have suggested you a route to get into a PSU but you didn't do B.Tech so my personal experience is not going to help you  Banking sector is a good alternative but try to get a public bank job so that it will leave you with enough time for CAT/CMAT preparation, if you happen to write them in future(which you should)

That public job is a secure job so you should get is an outdated concept. People do not get that rich even after writing CSAT and becoming an IAS. They amass wealth through corrupt practises. This is an account by a real person which compares his life with his friends in private sector and though he is an IIT graduate the views expressed are in general applicable to any graduate
Is Civil services a good option ?

Looking at your situation I can see that you at least held on your own till you dropped out. You possess the eligibility but lacked the requisite training regime. Nevermind, all you need is an analytical mindset to succeed in exams like CAT/CMAT/SBI... The jobs will come once you show competence  People here are right about advising you against joining some low rung institutes. You may have had a low score in CAT/CMAT but the preparation overlaps with that of SBI. I'm talking about quant.

I'll walk you through a certain plan. Considering you didn't score well you'll have to start from scratch. Though I'm no expert but most of my friends have done this. So any CAT experts please comment 

Start with the fundamentals
Quantitative Aptitude For Competitive Examinations
(This should be the ideal starting point)

But supplement your studies with some reference. You know all you need is speed(with accuracy ofc) so read the following without fail
Vedic Mathematics
The Trachtyenberg Speed System of Basic Mathematics
(You can read either one as they both help you anyways)

If you find yourself constantly looking for some basic facts then never hesitate to go back to basics and read the school books
[Download]Mathematics Class X
(This is better than reading any other book as it will provide you with facts without BS)

Now this book needs no introduction and should be read at least once
How to Prepare for Quantitative Aptitude for the CAT Common Admission Test

I do not know much as I put my own preparation on a hiatus(hoping one day I'd enter FMS ) but there is this forum that will always be there for you no matter who you are, what you do(or did) and where you are right now. Just register and keep asking questions. Trust me, these people have tons of experience.
PaGaLGuY|India's largest MBA Education community

I hope this helps, however small it may be


----------



## kool (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Well, I'd add my two cents.
> 
> I had a really difficult time due to some circumstances. I couldn't really get what I wanted. The system is such that once you slacken a bit you're done. Especially after school. This is a race. More like an intense sprint-like marathon. You have to take in the competition factor. In other words, you have to beat others to get the job.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much !!  I will consider ur all valuable points. By d way, I've already started working hard for PSU exams like SSC & UPSC, will also give CAT/CMAT next year.  I'm also following this awesome site: Mrunal


----------



## Supraja (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello friends 
    I'm Supraja,studying 3rd(Btech) in cse.I want to do MBA,please suggest me which is good either doing MBA or doing MBA in distance while doing bank job.Which coaching should I take CAT or IBPS?
    I'm heard that doing MBA with experience is good..Is it correct??Which path is better Please suggest me.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Having experience will help you a lot while getting admission, giving you an edge. But people hardly get /can devote time to study while working, and banks are already in top of the list of pressure cooker jobs. 

If you can Crack CAT while working, then best. 

PS: no to distance MBA.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 15, 2014)

i think govt job because nobody can kick your ass in it but in private sector they can kick your a** anytime.....


----------



## dhm (Apr 30, 2014)

hi guys i have been selected in ibps clerk 2013, i want to know that how can i earn maximum money even greater than a pvt job by starting my career as clerk in a bank, i think i must prepare for sbi/ibps po 2014 and after 2-3 years crack cat/GMAT(i want to be at top) so that after work ex i can get good package from bank preferably govt after completing mba..
does any PSU bank offer high salaries to employees who do MBA from good colleges ,,, or should i look for pvt job after cracking cat/gmat after some 2 to 3 years? plz guide me 
is there any career path so that i can excel more rapid and high .....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2014)

you will never earn more money in govt sector than pvt sector without corruption.psu bank po job has decent salary but big workload,SBI po has highest salary but also biggest workload.govt sector does not give special treatment based on your experience or qualification,it follows one post one salary rule.


----------



## dhm (May 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you will never earn more money in govt sector than pvt sector without corruption.psu bank po job has decent salary but big workload,SBI po has highest salary but also biggest workload.govt sector does not give special treatment based on your experience or qualification,it follows one post one salary rule.



should i try for cat/GMAT side wise doing clerical job.... will the clerk exp help me in getting good package from mba colleges after completion ...??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2014)

you can at least try because bank clerk gets much more free time & less transfers than bank po.however bank clerk experience will help you in getting into mba college(during interview round) but not much after that.


----------



## dhm (May 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can at least try because bank clerk gets much more free time & less transfers than bank po.however bank clerk experience will help you in getting into mba college(during interview round) but not much after that.


so from now . i will try for cat side-wise and if i will be able to crack it in 2014, i think it will be good.....  and i will also try for sbi po bcz its also good job.. isn't it ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2014)

dhm said:


> and i will also try for sbi po bcz its also good job.. isn't it ?



Better go for SSC-CGL.


----------



## dhm (May 2, 2014)

ssc-cgl is how much better than po job ?? and why??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

any ssc cgl interview post job is far better than any bank po job & except inspector of posts job any ssc cgl interview post job is even better than sbi po.even some of the top-end non-interview posts(like that of auditor) are better than any bank po job except sbi po.this also means it is the toughest to get into not to mention being a 100% govt job(no bank or psu job is full govt job) has its benefits in real life.however because of various cheating scandals it takes at least 1.5 years to get the joining letter after giving pre exam of ssc cgl & clearing it & all the next stages.


----------



## dhm (May 2, 2014)

hmm is salary more?,and i read somewhere that workload is more for ssc than bank po..is it right??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

except sbi po all ssc cgl interview have more salary & after next pay commission revision most likely these salaries will surpass even sbi po.non-interview posts like auditors have slightly less salary than bank po.as for workload i think you read opposite.here is an informative post by someone who worked in IT & working as bank PO:
*pagalguy.com/forums/jobs-and-careers/my-life-bank-officer-t-64619/p-19787066/


> panzer88
> 
> OK folks,
> 
> ...


----------



## dhm (May 2, 2014)

man, i think the guy mentioned in quotes has serious issues with his mind setup... 
even one can touch skies through banking and i can give examples of it.... 
1 case cannot undermine the benefits of po/or other sarkari job as i have also from it background with good academics ,but i was 24x7 frustrated when i did that it job from past 2 years .. so i think it matters person to person ,some people feel good in IT others like me instead being a  fantastic  IT knowledgeable and its lover (still),still i hate how pvt companies make fool n ruin the employees for its benefits ..

now i have moved on from IT to banking , i will not back down again..... this time it   will be cat/sbi po/ssc  n sideways i will do IT work in leisure (my way)  

rest god will se....


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2014)

SBI job seems over rated here, every PO is more or less same with SBI giving _a bit_ higher salary than others.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

SBI PO salary is not _bit_ higher but _much_ higher.in hand salary of a typical bank po in semi-urban/rural area is ~29k while the in hand salary of a sbi po in similar area is ~39k.difference is even bigger in urban/major cities.

i agree that example is a bit extreme but no one can deny the fact that life as a bank PO in initial 7-8 years is quite taxing & the job nature is monotonous so it is better to be mentally prepared for this job's stress which many are not because of misinformation.e.g.looking at SBI PO glitzy ads in major newspapers a newbie wouldn't believe that sbi po sometimes has to work 12 hours a day even in probation period(actual experience of some people in sbi po 2013 batch gujrat circle).these are the people who gets hit the hardest after facing harsh realities of bank po job.if you are prepared to work hard & have some interest in banking sector then bank po job offers great opportunities but if you like to live your life easy(or at least in big/metro cities) & have no financial burdens then this job is not for you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> SBI PO salary is not _bit_ higher but _much_ higher.in hand salary of a typical bank po in semi-urban/rural area is ~29k while the in hand salary of a sbi po in similar area is ~39k.difference is even bigger in urban/major cities.



Who told you in hand salary of SBI is 39k ?

One of my seniors got selected in 2012 and currently posted in nagpur, and doesn't get any where near to that. The major difference is in perks ranging from 5-20%.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

my friend is currently posted in some small town of gujrat(2013 batch) & he gets ~38-39k in hand(including all perks but excluding lease).


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2014)

Ok, will ask and confirm as I had asked him long before.


----------

